# Rainbow Six Vegas 2



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Anybody on here still playing this game?


Since starting to play online(about two months), love this game on Terrorist Hunt.

I will add my PSN tonight if any one answers yes to the above. :thumb:


psn - tiggs007


:wave:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I play it but on the 360, currently ranked at elite 6.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've completed the game on the 360 and I love it. Haven't played it much online though.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Played Rainbow 1 to death. Found that if you and your mates did a team deathmatch and went into the tiny map with the sniper spots on the upper floors overlooking a central hut you could place your C4 in the centre and it wouldnt dissapear till the end of the game. So what we did was plant C4 in one place, run to cook a grenade in our hands and then come back and repeat. After a 20 minute game there was a lot of C4 there so then we would all lob grenades in and boom! Game would shoot us out of the map at warp speed haha!


----------

